# Adding an amp to a 2001 a6?



## ATM08 (May 17, 2010)

Hello,
My friend wants to add an amp to his car, I was just wondering can a line output converter be wired. Into the system from the factory subwoofer that comes with the symphony sound system? Or can a I get rcas from that sub? 

Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The factory Symphony head unit has rear pre-outs which is what feeds the sub. The sub has a built-in amp which also feeds the rear speakers, so it really depends what your friend wants to do.

To amp the front then you need to convert the front speaker outputs from the head unit to RCAs. To do the rear then you need to wire RCAs in to the line-out that feeds the sub.

To do all four I would be inclined to get a 4-channel amp and wire it in to the rear line-out, then set the front-rear balance with the amp instead of the head unit. You'll get better sound quality like that :thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## ATM08 (May 17, 2010)

so to add one for rear speakers or even an amp for a bigger subwoofer i can wire a converter from the line out of the amp on the factory sub? or are there rcas going to the rear sub already that I can use.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

They aren't RCAs - they are built in to the wiring harness. You will have to solder wires to them to convert to RCAs to go in to an amp. Or, you may be able to find an adapter to plug in to the head unit. If you look on the back of the HU there is a block of three small square connectors which are clipped together to form a rectangular block. One of the three is the line-out from the HU (connections are on a sticker on the HU). Everything is on one plug on the sub at the back - power, line in & speakers out, so you'll have to check the colours from the plug at the front.


----------

